# Gunner



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful dog, a Golden couldn't ask for a better life. I hope you have many more years hunting with him.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Nice pics, I always love to see Goldens in the field.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pictures!!! Looks like you and Gunner have had some great times together  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful dog having a lovely time. Enjoy the sugar face!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job Gunner! Thank you for sharing. Beautiful golden doing what it was bred to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and your hunting buddy.
Great pictures of Gunner, handsome boy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Love to see Goldens in the field.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum, and thanks for the awesome photos!


----------



## Huntaholic21 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. I always thought I was the lucky one for getting a dog that loved hunting as much as I do. But I guess he's pretty lucky too.


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 22, 2015)

Handsome pup! Looks just like my "Gunner" that passed last year. What's his pedigree?


----------



## Huntaholic21 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got him from a byb, said they were going to send papers, never did. I was not in a financial position to drop big money for a dog. Paid $300 for him. I'm pretty sure he was the runt. Trained him myself,
no e-collar. Definitely going to do a lot differently with my next dog...


----------

